

Require Congresspeople to issue a public statement justifying every vote - tedks
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/require-officials-elected-congress-issue-public-statement-justifying-each-and-every-vote-they-cast/tSrgZPpN

======
tedks
(I am not the author of this petition.)

